
Are Plastic Bag Bans Garbage? - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-plastic-bag-bans-garbage
======
js2
> The best policy, Taylor says, imposes a fee on both paper and plastic bags
> and encourages reuse.

